# crested gecko tankmates.



## whalen

well i have a crested gecko and i was wondering what (if any) different species of gecko or treefrog i can put with him or anoles .dos anybody know if mixing him with anything will be succesfull.


----------



## adamntitch

ad not mix anything with him and the main problem would be most species need more heat than a crestie likes


----------



## spend_day

adamntitch said:


> ad not mix anything with him and the main problem would be most species need more heat than a crestie likes


this man/men speak the truth. mixing is a bit of a hot topic, there's a sticky on it in the lizard section. imho i think carefully selected species and the right research and preperations mixing can be successful but in this case i say give it a miss


----------



## blackbat67

quite a lot of people keep giant african black train millipedes in with cresties, to eat the poo and create a bioactive ecosystem, like. i wouldn't mix any other lizard or amphibian with the crestie, though


----------



## sarahking20

mixing isnt a good idea as getting both species husbandary correct is very difficult


----------



## whalen

what about gargoyle geckos????


----------



## Art_Gecko101

whalen said:


> what about gargoyle geckos????


 
Although they need the same conditions, Gargoyle geckos would be very bad tankmates, they even have trouble in groups of just gargoyle geckos! Gargs tend to show a lot more agression than cresties, even biting other gargs tails and eating them! 

In general, mixing species is a big no no, however mixing of Cresteds and Rhacodactylus chahoua has been done with success. That is the only mix that i have heard to work, but from keeping both cresteds and chahoua, i can say that i wouldnt mix them because there can be quite a size difference. Also, of course you'd need a female chahoua and female crested, because males would fight, and male and female can actually breed (although that sounds tempting to try maybe, the egg production of the hybrid eggs take ALOT out of the female and she may die in the process)


----------



## Marinam2

Cresteds needs such little heat that i dont think anything else would survive in there.

Marina


----------



## jackyboy

ive seen them mixed with milipeads (sp) and pink tounged skinks


----------



## Axel01

jackyboy said:


> ive seen them mixed with milipeads (sp) and pink tounged skinks


Got there before me. I've encountered that one.


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon

Sorry to bring back an old post but would Giant African Land snails live happily with a crestie? They both need the same heat and humidity...


----------



## sparkle

puffthebeardeddragon said:


> Sorry to bring back an old post but would Giant African Land snails live happily with a crestie? They both need the same heat and humidity...


 
no



the slime from the snails would be a risk to the crested geckos health....
they may have similar husbandry requirements but they dont carry the same natural parasites and one can adversely affect the other...

the snails could literally slime over the geckos too.. a really bad idea.. as the slime can affect other animals...

there is a specific scientific name for this but for the life of me I cant remember...


----------



## TheTimeChamber

sparkle said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> the slime from the snails would be a risk to the crested geckos health....
> they may have similar husbandry requirements but they dont carry the same natural parasites and one can adversely affect the other...
> 
> the snails could literally slime over the geckos too.. a really bad idea.. as the slime can affect other animals...
> 
> there is a specific scientific name for this but for the life of me I cant remember...


Snails also pooh at an incrediable rate, which will not be good for a crestie...just have a small group of cresties instead


----------



## kris6383

*mixing species*

i got a good book on cresties by phillipe de vosjoli n theres an page on keeping pink tongued skinks with cresties so u can:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## freekygeeky

fo you know how big skinks are? lol

one of my mossys lived with a crestieeeeeeee


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon

kris6383 said:


> i got a good book on cresties by phillipe de vosjoli n theres an page on keeping pink tongued skinks with cresties so u can:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Got that too : victory:

Thanks sparkle, I wasnt planning to but I was just wondering - cheers.


----------



## whalen

from what ive read and heard from people the problem is not getting the other species husbundry right but to get somethingn that wont stress himout or hurt him and something he cant eat.i have the crested in a 20 galloon with a half and half screen top with a 25 watt purple light that heats a 6 inch radiouse to about 35 degrees so if he wants to bask he can if he dosnt want to he can go to room temp(at about 24 degrees).im not at all an expert on herps but ive had everything under the sun since i was 9 and had no problem raising and sometimes breeding things.what came to mind first was a whites or green tree frog.theye meet all the requirements but stillpeople tell me it wont work and no one realy has a good reason why it wont work great.my brother has a red eyed tree frog a green tree frog and 2 adult whites tree frogs and when he cleans his tank i let him put them with the crested( i figure its better than keeping them in a cricket keeper and streesing them out)and theye will all eat crickets together(including the crested)and seem to have no problem theye even walkover each other to get to crickets. would this relasionship decline in time or would theye all thrive with no problem. I dont know thats why im asking.so any opinions?????.also what about fire bellied toads theye came to mind also but there poisonouse??????


----------



## negri21

whalen said:


> from what ive read and heard from people the problem is not getting the other species husbundry right but to get somethingn that wont stress himout or hurt him and something he cant eat.i have the crested in a 20 galloon with a half and half screen top with a 25 watt purple light that heats a 6 inch radiouse to about 35 degrees so if he wants to bask he can if he dosnt want to he can go to room temp(at about 24 degrees).im not at all an expert on herps but ive had everything under the sun since i was 9 and had no problem raising and sometimes breeding things.what came to mind first was a whites or green tree frog.theye meet all the requirements but stillpeople tell me it wont work and no one realy has a good reason why it wont work great.my brother has a red eyed tree frog a green tree frog and 2 adult whites tree frogs and when he cleans his tank i let him put them with the crested( i figure its better than keeping them in a cricket keeper and streesing them out)and theye will all eat crickets together(including the crested)and seem to have no problem theye even walkover each other to get to crickets. would this relasionship decline in time or would theye all thrive with no problem. I dont know thats why im asking.so any opinions?????.also what about fire bellied toads theye came to mind also but there poisonouse??????




although whites are a little smaller than ornates they will try to eat anything that moves .

YouTube - Ornate Horned Frog vs. Crested Gecko 
warning dont watch if you dont want to see a frog eat a crestie


communial tanks can work but with the time and effort put into it and the added stress of not knowing if it will work . is it really worth the risk ?

the added space/time/cost needed to house things together could be put to better use and have multiple vivariums of single species


----------



## spend_day

whalen said:


> from what ive read and heard from people the problem is not getting the other species husbundry right but to get somethingn that wont stress himout or hurt him and something he cant eat.i have the crested in a 20 galloon with a half and half screen top with a 25 watt purple light that heats a 6 inch radiouse to about 35 degrees so if he wants to bask he can if he dosnt want to he can go to room temp(at about 24 degrees).im not at all an expert on herps but ive had everything under the sun since i was 9 and had no problem raising and sometimes breeding things.what came to mind first was a whites or green tree frog.theye meet all the requirements but stillpeople tell me it wont work and no one realy has a good reason why it wont work great.my brother has a red eyed tree frog a green tree frog and 2 adult whites tree frogs and when he cleans his tank i let him put them with the crested( i figure its better than keeping them in a cricket keeper and streesing them out)and theye will all eat crickets together(including the crested)and seem to have no problem theye even walkover each other to get to crickets. would this relasionship decline in time or would theye all thrive with no problem. I dont know thats why im asking.so any opinions?????.also what about fire bellied toads theye came to mind also but there poisonouse??????


your right fire belly toads are poisionous and shouldnt be mixed with anything

wow he mixed red eye's that was a risk considering how easily stressed and how fragile they are, im suprised an adult white wouldnt see it as food, also taking the risk of disease/bacteria/parasite transfer with a red eye seem overly dangerous imho. also red eyes need slightly warmer vivs than the other 2 species how does he deal with that.

basically people say ive had this tank for x number of months and its been fine but as i understand it an amphibian in a mixed tank is alot less likely to reach its full age than a no mixed one. the possible constant exposure to bacteria/disease/toxins which it only has limited immunity, stess(and related issues), incorrect environment and other compliaction lead to slow death as well as very quick ones from fighting and eating one another. its after years these issues arise not months

with all that said i do believe there are mixes out there that can work e.g. american grey and american green treefrogs


----------



## Bebeop1980

I have heard that amphibians have the tendency to pass on the Entamoeba Invadens parasite, which can be deadly to crested Geckos. Now this is not the case with all but the chances are greatly raised.


----------



## whalen

what about anoles or green grass lizards sometimes called long tailed grass lizards or what about a couple darwins frogs to hop around the bottom and eat extra crickets the crested hasnt eatin?????


----------



## axorozzas

I have seen cresties and adult anoles mixed in pet stores and the anoles never seemed stressed, but I know often pet stores use this space-saving techniques and it's one of these don't-do-this-at-home things, so I'm not so sure.

In fact I would like to know this as I have a 175 gallon flexarium waiting for occupants and I am seriously considering either anoles or cresteds.: victory:


----------



## spend_day

whalen said:


> what about anoles or green grass lizards sometimes called long tailed grass lizards or what about a couple darwins frogs to hop around the bottom and eat extra crickets the crested hasnt eatin?????


anoles need a much warmer viv, with a warm basiking spot. i dont know much about grass lizards but im fairly sure they need a warmer tank too. dunno about darwins frogs but they are quite small could end up as food.


----------



## axorozzas

> anoles need a much warmer viv, with a warm basiking spot. i dont know much about grass lizards but im fairly sure they need a warmer tank too


thanks for the info: victory:


----------

